# My USB printer's disappearing act

## max_colby

I'm running the ck-sources 2.4.20 kernel and my printer tends to stop working (whenever I am under time constraints, naturally    :Crying or Very sad:  ), but start working again after a few reboots.  I'm assuming the problem is related to the following messages I receive while booting up (the errors are near the bottom):

```
usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1f.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.2 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb400, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1f.4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.4 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb000, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-1, assigned address 2

input0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®] on usb1:2.0

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.4-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=2 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.4-1, assigned address 3

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=3 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.4-2, assigned address 4

input1: USB HID v1.00 Gamepad [Gravis GamePad Pro USB ] on usb2:4.0
```

I've tried the vanilla and gentoo sources to no avail; any suggestions?  The 2.4.18 worked quite well on my system and I'm tempted to revert back, but I'd miss out on all the neat patches I've grown so accustomed to.

Oh yeah, the printer is a Samsung ML-1210, which I had applauded in a Linux printer thread ... but in the printers defense, this seems to be a kernel issue    :Question: 

----------

## tyler

great, hopefully we can resolve this issue, or at least find out what needs to be fixed.

can you post any more info?  

things like, is the printer being created in /dev/usb/?

what does your /proc/bus/usb/devices file say?

what modules are you loading / or what did you compile into the kernel?

EDIT: typo

----------

## max_colby

I believe I had the wrong USB driver loaded   :Embarassed:  ; things seem to be working consistently now.  The UHCI Alternate driver was selected in my kernel config, and after unselecting it, the proper option for my computer appeared: just plain UHCI.  The EHCI driver is still experimental and the help for it talks about configuring a companion UHCI or OHCI controller.  I'd try loading the UHCI or OHCI driver (depending on what your computer needs) as well as the EHCI, hopefully the two can coexist.

Here is some more info on my some more info:

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/drivers

         usbdevfs

         hub

         hid

  0- 15: usblp

```

The devices lp, and lp0were created under /dev/usb (automatically, mknod didn't work for me either).

I've compiled the following things into my kernel:  "Support for USB", "Preliminary USB device filesystem", "UHCI (Intel ...), "USB Printer support", "USB HID (full HID) support" - running ck-sources-2.4.20

I think it both our cases it appears to be a usb driver issue.  I had selected the wrong one, and there may be an issue with the kernel's support of your USB 2.0 card.  I hope that was of some help though, if there is any other information about my system I can post, just let me know.  Good luck!

----------

## tyler

ok, the printer is alive and kicking.

the issue was i was loading the wrong modules and i had the experimental driver loaded like you.

i said no to the 2.0 ehci module and loaded the ohci (i'm using an amd board) and things are working.

thanks for your help.

----------

## jws

If you would be so kind, Could you tell me what you had to do to get the 1210 working with gentoo?

I am trying to use KDE and CUPS with a parallel-attached 1210 and I am not making much headway. My port is set up, it just never prints.

I got the PPD file from the samsung website, then emerged cups and foomatic.

After that, I configured the printer in the kde-print control panel and it claims the test page was sent, but the printer never makes any sort of noise indicating it even started processing the job. 

I have the stock ghostscript installed and I have seen some information regarding patching and recompiling ghostscript, but I thought that was not neccesary if you were using cups+ppd.

Please describe your steps to successful printing. Specifically, if you had to outside the standard distribution to get it working.

----------

## tyler

i'm using the 1210 connected to my usb and the usb part was the problem, after i sorted that out, everything was fine.

i installed the gdi driver from linuxprinting and created the printer using CUPS.

i won't be any help if this is a parallel port issue.

----------

## Saruman

I had the same problem but it was USB/IRQ related (not printer related).

The cause was interrupts conflict between my sb-live & uhci-usb. To identify this just cat /proc/interrupts and look for usb line: if it says 0 (zero) than you have a irq conflict.

I solved it by moving the pci cards along the slots. Ah, and do not use acpi: it gives troubles.

Just my .02.

----------

## b-llwyd

(10% off topic)

just wanted to confirm that i've also had problems with ACPI and usb, using ck-sources. my mouse wouldn't accept the address (like stated in the above error message). Disabling ACPI did solve my problem.

----------

## humpback

If you guys are using cups, this is the easy way to configure the printer:

```

foomatic-configure -n Samsung -s cups -c file:/dev/usb/lp1 -p Samsung-ML-1210 -d gdi
```

Just change /dev/usb/lp1 to your device (i have 3 printers in this system, the samsung just happens to be the second to be powerd on  :Smile:  )

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *humpback wrote:*   

> If you guys are using cups, this is the easy way to configure the printer:
> 
> ```
> 
> foomatic-configure -n Samsung -s cups -c file:/dev/usb/lp1 -p Samsung-ML-1210 -d gdi
> ...

 

Well, thanks for that line - I'm not able to get my Samsung 1210 USB printer working for weeks now. And I tried really everything...  :( 

Unfortunately I get the following error after invoking foomatic-configure:

```

foomatic-configure -n samsung_new -s cups -c file:/dev/lp_samsung -p Samsung-ML-1210 -d gdi

lpadmin: add-printer (set device) failed: client-error-not-possible

Could not set up/change the queue "samsung_new"!

```

What could be wrong?

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *tyler wrote:*   

> i'm using the 1210 connected to my usb and the usb part was the problem, after i sorted that out, everything was fine.
> 
> i installed the gdi driver from linuxprinting and created the printer using CUPS.
> 
> i won't be any help if this is a parallel port issue.

 

I also have the USB version of that printer... _not_ working :(

Please, could you describe in detail how you managed to

get it working?

Thanks a lot in advance!

----------

